# Need to find Bailey a home



## Bailey's Dad (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello.

I dont know if this is the right forum for this and i hope i am in the right place but i am in a situation right noow and i need help... I am in the middle of a divorce and my Bailey is stuck in the middle of it and needs a proper home. He's not abused or neglected but is losing out on so much because of the situations heere at home.. For a large portion of his time he is either in a n outdoor pern or in the house inside his crate. When not in his crate he is making messes all over the floors and biting at the kids and i know there things are only mine own fault and the blame goes to me. Its come to it that the dog must bo and i do not know what to do at this point. 
Bailey is a male dog almost 1 year old black and tan pure bred GSD (with papers)who is in perfect health and current on all his shots, (NOT complelety housebroken) mouths playfully but no serious biting. He loves to do all the normal things a GSD lovs to do and is a real joy but must go and i'm lost at this point on what my options are..... 
He must go and i'm not having him get stuck in some shelter or anything like that and dont know if a rescue is a good place for him either. Please contact me via my cell phone at 201-704-5173 and we can talk anbout Bailey and what i can do or maybe you know someone that would love to have a sweet wonderful dog....

Please help?


----------



## joe eytchison (Nov 24, 2008)

I just send you a PM. Look forward to talking with you.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

pictures might help, i hope bailey finds a great home


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

I found a puppy picture of Bailey in an old post after searching your profile. I've got to tell you - my heart skipped a beat when I saw him curled up in that basket. I wish I was ready - I'd drive out to you tonight; I'm no more than 3 hours from any point in NJ.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post693650

This thread has lovely photos of Bailey (scroll down).


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Have you contacted the original breeder? I know I would want one of my pups to come back here in this type of a situation.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Gee I am so sorry to hear this. I always enjoyed Baileys updates and pictures, watching him grow into a beautiful dog. I wish you and Bailey the best of luck.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: skyizzyGee I am so sorry to hear this. I always enjoyed Baileys updates and pictures, watching him grow into a beautiful dog. I wish you and Bailey the best of luck.


Ditto! I was wondering where the Baily updates had been actually.


----------



## Bailey's Dad (Dec 16, 2007)

it is sad.... very sad but there is nothing i can do to keep him until my divorce is through and i am living on my own... its not fair to let him suffer this way.... I will do my best to find him a good home


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sorry about your home situation, and good luck re-homing Bailey.

Here are some of his photos:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bailey's Dad-so sorry about this. 

Just a word of warning that there are lurkers who are not known who will PM you with their interest in Bailey. 

They may be above board, or they may be broker types, collectors, worse. 

So please do all the checks anyone in rescue would do-an application (you can download them from a reputable rescue's website) neighbor and vet references, check with their local AC person, and then a home check. 

But if the breeder is a possibility I would go there first. 

Good luck.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bailey is adorable. 
Would a family member or a friend "foster" Bailey for you until you get a place of your own? 
Good luck. I hope things work out for Bailey and also for you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Bailey is gorgeous-any news?


----------



## DoggieDaddy (Jan 5, 2007)

According to reverse phone lookup, Bailey is in New Jersey.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Pretty much the same thing Bailey's dad's profile says.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

I did not see anything about this dog being neutered. Did I miss it?


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

I would definitely take him, but the hard part is I am on the other side of the US


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

is there any news on bailey?


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Good luck with Bailey! I hope you can foster him, or find him a good home!


----------



## pennyspooches (Jan 6, 2008)

Bailey's Dad,
I just found this thread. Please contact me. Bailey is welcome back here.
Bailey's breeder


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

Still does not say if this dog is neutered?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Perrys ShepherdsBailey's Dad,
> I just found this thread. Please contact me. Bailey is welcome back here.
> Bailey's breeder


Thank goodness, a breeder willing to take back one of their own. Not something seen often on the rescue forum.
Hopefully since it's been a while since Bailey's dad posted this he was able to work something out and can keep him. I hope he comes back to update soon.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:Bailey's Dad,
> I just found this thread. Please contact me. Bailey is welcome back here.
> Bailey's breeder


Bless you for being a responsible breeder. Maybe you have some of his contact info still with your paperwork.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> 
> 
> > Quote:Bailey's Dad,
> ...


There's still a contact # in the very first post.

I really loved the Bailey update thread. So sorry that this had to happened.


----------



## pennyspooches (Jan 6, 2008)

I have talked to Bailey's Dad a couple of times and am waiting to hear back from him to see if he is going to bring Bailey back here or what. I don't get on here often but will try to remember to let everyone know when I find out more. 
Bailey's Breeder


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Thank you for helping Bailey's dad. I know this can't be an easy situation for him and it's obvious Bailey is very much loved. I hope, by some miracle, that things work out for them. But I'm very grateful that Bailey has a place to go.


----------

